# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  مشکل با rss

## rahaazad

با سلام
من دکمه نارنجی رنگ مربوط به rss را به فایل ای اس پی مربوطه که فایل feed  مربوط به rss  را میسازد لیک دادم و من میخوام  بعد از ساخت فایل feed مربوطه به rss ،از  صفحه asp.net  با یه دستور redirect  کاربر رو به صفحه xml ساخته شده هدایت کنم . اما دستور redirect عمل نمیکنه . یعنی تو صفحه ای اس پی ابتدا فایل feed   ساخته میشه اما در اخر کا ر که باید با دستور redirect  صفحه xml مربوطه به Feed نمایش داده بشه هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته .
ممنون از راهنمائی شما.

----------


## salar_sh

با سلام . من هم یه مشکلی با RSS دارم .

feedXML.Load("http://newsrss.bbc.co.uk/rss/sportonline_world_edition/front_page/rss.xml")

The remote name could not be resolved: 'newsrss.bbc.co.uk'

اشکال میگیره . در مورد تمام RSS هایی که روی اینترنت هست این مشکل وجود دارد . البته من به صورت local  کار میکنم که وقتی میخوام تست کنم به اینترنت وصل میشم .

----------


## manager

می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین (در مورد مشکلتون و ابزارهائی که استفاده می کنید.)

----------


## salar_sh

من میخوام یک xml رو که روی اینترنت هست رو بخونم . یک دیتاست دارم و با استفاده از متد readXml و دادن آدرس آن روی اینترنت میخواهم محتویاتش را بخونم . ولی پیغام خطا میده . اصلا چه به اینترنت وصل باشم چه نباشم بدون اینکه کوچکترین تلاشی برای اینکه بخواد انجام بده و فایل رو پیدا کنه خطا میگیره .

----------


## amin-soft

من یه DLL برای این کار  درست کردم البته برای ASP.NET است . فقط کافی است که ادرس RSS را به ان بدی و در یک Lable بریزی . ببین به کارت می اید . ضمیمه میکنم . نمی دونم منظور شما را درست فهمیدم یا نه ؟
توجه کن : اول باید ان را در پوشه bin  پروژه اضافه کنی و بعد فراخوانی کنی و استفاده کنی.
موفق باشید .

http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...9&d=1268407093        DLL


http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...0&d=1268407093       Project

----------

